# Foto



## jamaicagirl (18. Juli 2004)

Hi !

Hab mal ne Frage und zwar: Wie mache ich einen Rahmen um ein Bild, dass das dann so aussieht als wäre es ein Foto von ner Sofortbildcamera ? Versteht ihr was ich mein ? Ich weiß nämlich nich so recht wie ich das erklären soll ..

Danke schonma im Vorraus ... Euer Jamaicagirl


----------



## Consti (18. Juli 2004)

Ansich ist das ganz einfach:

1. Öffne das Bild, welches nachher den Rahmen erhalten soll
2. Erstelle mit dem "Zuschneiden Tool" aus dem "normalen" Rechteckigen Bild ein Quadratisches (Polaroids sind immer / annähernd Quadratisch.
3. Vergrössere nun die Arbeitsfläche quadratisch
4. Vergrössere nun die Arbeitsfläche nach unten noch etwas (unten sind Polaroids etwas länger - z.B. zum beschriften)
5. Nun kannst du das Weisse auf eine neue Ebene setzen und diese neue Ebene noch mit einem kleinen Noise Filter besprenkeln - dann haste noch eine kleine Struktur.
6. Das wars schon.
Das ganze kann dann so Aussehen:


----------



## hoschi (18. Juli 2004)

Es gibt auch eine Photoshop-Action dazu,
welche Dir eventuell auch helfen kann:

http://www.timo2000.de/files/action/tymoes_polaroid.zip

Gruß, Lars


----------



## jamaicagirl (19. Juli 2004)

Cool .. DANKE  Hat mir wirklich volle kanne geholen .. Thx 

Baba euer Jamaicagirl


----------

